# Connexion internet ibook G4



## Thsober (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

je viens d'acheter un imac il y a quinze jours et j'en suis bien évidemment tout-à-fait satisfait, cependant j'ai toujours également mon ibook G4. Je viens de prendre une Bbox (Bouygues) qui fonctionne parfaitement bien et j'aimerais pouvoir utiliser aussi mon ibook pour me connecter à internet. Je suis bien conscient qu'il a ramassé en plus de 6 ans (il rame, la batterie ne charge plus mais l'ordinateur fonctionne tant qu'il reste branché sur secteur) et que je n'aurai pas un débit monstrueux, mais j'aimerais seulement ne pas le mettre au placard alors qu'il peut au moins me servir à regarder des vidéos sur youtube.
Le problème est que je ne me suis pas connecté via ce portable depuis un bail et je n'ai aucun souvenir de la manip à effectuer en ce qui concerne les paramètres de connexion dans les préférences. Je dispose d'un câble ethernet que je peux relier à la box (parce que pas de wifi intégré) et j'aimerais savoir si cela peut suffire pour me connecter (sans avoir besoin d'un modem externe...). 
Je suis totalement perdu dans les PPoE et autres barbarismes.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?

Merci...


----------



## didgar (24 Janvier 2011)

Salut !



Thsober a dit:


> il peut au moins me servir à regarder des vidéos sur youtube.



Tu vas faire souffrir ta carte vidéo ... ça risque de ramer dur !

Pour tes pb de connexion, tu branches ton câble ethernet et tu sélectionnes "via DHCP" dans les prefs réseau. Tu es sous quel OS ? Si tu ne t'en sors pas, dis moi et je te ferai des captures écran ... si j'ai une machine avec le même OS.

A+

Didier


----------



## Invité (25 Janvier 2011)

C'est un faux portable qu'il te reste avec 2 fils à la patte (alim et ethernet) ! 

Si ta box fait routeur et que Dhcp est activé (c'est le cas par défaut), c'est effectivement Dhcp qu'il faut choisir.
Si c'est PPOe, là, il faut les drivers généralement&#8230;


----------

